# SOLVED: Synaptics touchpad: 2.6.9 gentoo-dev-sources

## dj_choco

Do I need to use the i8042-tasklet-v3.patch.gz(<--URL broke) patch to get my synaptics touchpad working?

I get the following error when I try to start the synaptics daemon:

```
/etc/init.d/syndaemon start

 * Starting syndaemon...

Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?                      [ !! ]
```

I do have "Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)" compiled in.

mount shows:

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)Last edited by dj_choco on Sun Jan 16, 2005 11:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## vash-stampeed

I think you need to add the following line into your xorg.conf under you synaptics InputDevice section.

```
  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"
```

for instance, mine looks like this...

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse1"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0" 

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on" #This is the line for you bro...

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "10" 

  Option        "HorizScrollDelta" "10"

  Option        "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "5" 

  Option        "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "6"

EndSection 
```

I hope this solved your problem!   :Cool: 

----------

## dj_choco

I tried to use the example you posted... xorg would not start after that... I had to revert to my old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

The touchpad works... just not getting any edge scrolling features.

I will try again, in case I botched the last attempt,  hee-hee....

----------

## dj_choco

From dmesg:

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

----------

## vash-stampeed

Ok, so it didn't work your you, uh? that's weird... 

can you post your xorg.conf?

I guess the problem must be related to the modules path... I'm not sure though.

Anyway, post your xorg.conf and lets see what we can do.

BTW, I used to use that driver but I stoped using it cuz it gave me some problems... I don't know if it was because of the config I had.

What I use now is the "mouse" driver with the scroll enabled and it does what I need so, I'm cool with that.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dj_choco

vash-stampeed,

Below is my xorg.conf file. Thanks!

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

#     Load      "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

    Option "XkbVariant" "crzy compaq layout"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# Identifier and driver

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

#    Option "SHMConfig"   "on"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon mobility (IGP 320M)"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon mobility (IGP 320M)"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## vash-stampeed

Hey man! what's up?! 

BTW, What laptop do you own?

Alright, it seems that your xorg.conf file is ok... you had the 

```
Load  synaptics
```

 enabled right? but the other thing I can think of right now, is that the 

```
 ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
```

 is commented.

If you reemerge synaptics and pay attention to where it is saved, the path is the same as above plus 

```
/input/synaptics_drv.o
```

 so that must be the reason why you can't get it working, cuz eventhough you're "Loading" synaptics, the xorg doesn't know where to look for it.

So try it again, with that line uncommented and let see how it goes for you now, ok?

I really hope you get it to work!

C' ya.

PD. If you want 3d Acceleration, tell me and I can help you with that too   :Wink: 

----------

## dtor

Uncomment this:

```

#     Load      "synaptics"

```

In the fragment below:

- change driver from "mouse" to "synaptics"

- change protocol from "PS/2" to "auto-dev"

- uncomment option "SHMConfig"

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

#    Option "SHMConfig"   "on"

```

Make sure that you have emerged synaptics.

----------

## dj_choco

d-tor and vash-stampeed:

Thank you both  :Very Happy: 

edited my xorg.conf and did a ctrl-alt-backspace... and my synaptics is behaving like the edge-scrolling pad it is!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mOjO_420

first off... thank you all and sorry to resurrect a dead thread... 

thanks to this thread my synaptics mouse pad works perfectly (side scrolling even) and syndaemon loads good too.

i used to have just:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

and now have:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "SHMConfig"  "on"

EndSection
```

which is fine except that i used to be able to just plugin my wireless logitech USB mouse and could immediately use either without restarting X or rebooting.  Now when i plugin the USB mouse nothing happens. I can see it gets detected as always in /var/log/messages but xorg/kde doesnt seem to install it on the fly anymore, or at all for that matter.  so i tried adding a "Mouse1" entry which gets detected but still doesnt move.

Heres my attempt:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "SHMConfig"  "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option      "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

--SNIP--

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

i figured out the usb mouse was on /dev/input/mouse1 by doing a cat on everything in /dev/input/

i could post the Xorg logs but they dont show any errors... they show both mice getting picked up by X but still it doesnt move anything...

----------

## mOjO_420

nevermind.. got them both working.

----------

